# Surf Fishing Reel



## steelerfan (Jul 15, 2013)

Hey Guys! Walmart had Shakespeare contender 50 reels on sale for cheap. I had been looking for a new reel for one of my surf rods that finally died after years of sand and salt. It holds about 200yds of 17 lb test. That sounds about right for the beach. Any thoughts appreciated. Thanks, Brian. Can't wait for things to warm up.:fishing::beer:


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

200 yds of 17# is not much. I would look around here for higher capacity reels that are in a lower range budget. Plenty to choose from...


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Hey man, how often do you surf fish and what fish do you normally target?


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

It is about $35 right?

Spend a little more. The dfference between a $35 reel and a $70 is night and day


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

spydermn said:


> 200 yds of 17# is not much. I would look around here for higher capacity reels that are in a lower range budget. Plenty to choose from...




line cap is rather relative... almost a Shimano 8000 size reel or a Penn 5500....sharks- yes, go much bigger........average SC surf bottom fish- more than adequate. 17#/200 mono converted to braid cap is somewhere in the 40#/250 range. 

If OP will tell us more about what he targets and what length of a rod/what weight does he typically, there could be more productive responses. 

A "cheap" surf spinning reel I would look for would be a Penn Fierce- pick a size. Used old school Daiwa BG can be found online in the 30-50 dollar range and that is one tough reel. The older Shimano FA spheros is another tough reel and can probably still be found on ebay near that price range.


----------



## steelerfan (Jul 15, 2013)

It was $10 in a clearance bin. I have two matched 10 ft Ugly with Shimano reels and was looking for something to put on another cheaper 10 ft rod for my two kids. The biggest thing we ever caught were some rays in the 20+ range. I usually fish the surf wherever we stay and venture to Pawleys island at the southern end. Whiting, blues, pomps, reds...not caught a big one yet. Whatever is biting. I have four spikes and when they r with me, I like to use them all to increase the chances. Usually throw 2-4 oz weights. We come as much as we can, and are looking to move down within the next year or so. My son is 12, thought he could handle a smaller reel, casting and not braining someone with it. Thanks for all the input. Tight lines.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

steelerfan said:


> It was $10 in a clearance bin. I have two matched 10 ft Ugly with Shimano reels and was looking for something to put on another cheaper 10 ft rod for my two kids. The biggest thing we ever caught were some rays in the 20+ range. I usually fish the surf wherever we stay and venture to Pawleys island at the southern end. Whiting, blues, pomps, reds...not caught a big one yet. Whatever is biting. I have four spikes and when they r with me, I like to use them all to increase the chances. Usually throw 2-4 oz weights. We come as much as we can, and are looking to move down within the next year or so. My son is 12, thought he could handle a smaller reel, casting and not braining someone with it. Thanks for all the input. Tight lines.


If it is more of a use it couple of times of the year deal, whatever is cheap will fit the bill. 

17/200 is definitely enough for 99% of what you are likely to encounter. Even if you hook a large red or cobia, you can probably chase/follow the fish. I landed a 25# schoolie yellowfin tuna on a conventional Daiwa Sealine with such similar line capacity from an anchored boat. The tuna hit the live sardine on a long soak- sardine was 60+ yards out. Furthermore, the leader was 20# fluro, which is easily chew-able for them. 20# main line wouldn't be problem if heavier leader was used, but they were line shy that day.

A "surf" scenario: I landed 32 inch striped bass on a Shimano Sahara 3000# with about 150 yards of 15# braid and it hit my lure about 40 yards out. I was standing along some rocks where it was not easy for me to follow the fish, but I still cranked it in. Disclaimer: striped bass don't exactly have the best endurance......one or two longer runs and it's done.

With braid, there is a lot you can do with a reel holding 17/200 of mono......


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

For 10 bucks, why not, especially if the kids will be using it. It might not survive once it gets dunked once and grinds to a halt, but its disposable at that price.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

I would look at an Diawa Emcast, Shimano Sahara, Penn Fierce or battle. Good reels.

I had one of those Shakespeare's as my first reel. Truly a waste of money. I really wish someone would have told me to but better stuff sooner.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Well for $10, what the heck


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

spydermn said:


> Well for $10, what the heck


For kids and grandchildren that's fine most likely to get a salt and sand bath , No huge loss than, When they're older up grade.If they're serious about fishing if not cheap Walmart combo.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Teach them how to respect it. I did the opposite for my kids and kinda wish I wouldnt have. I got one a Zebco Omega Pro and the other a Sahara 1000


----------

